# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Ag Pipe drainage

## dastrix

Hi Everyone, I would like to intall some ag pipe alongside the house to remove water from the footings and stop damp. The issue I have is the fall from the rear to the front of the house is bugger all. 
The front of the house has stormwater connections from the front downpipe and next doors downpipe into a T section which runs to the street. 
The issue is, connecting into the T with the ground height won't allow for enough fall. 
If I replace the T section and dig down and install a deep pitt to connect all the pipes, how do I get the water to go up out of the pitt and towards the street?? 
Any ideas? 
Thanks!

----------


## wonderplumb

It may turn out that you might have to go all the way to the street to get your fall, if the lay of the land permits. Otherwise run it to the pit and install a small submersible pump and join the outlet into the stormwater as close as you can. Bunnies are selling small pumps for $130, but I imagine theyd be a bit nasty. Them all youll need is a small bit of pressure pipe, a couple of elbows and a check valve and it may even turn out to be cheaper than going out to the street.

----------


## dastrix

I cant go to the street as that requires digging under a large concrete fence and through the sidewalk. 
I could install a pit, and run the two stormwater outlets into the pitt and my agg at the bottom of the pitt with the outlet of the pit into the storm water. It would look like this:   
Would that work with a pump? Powering the pump would not be that difficult as theres a power junction just near the pitt. Can you suggest a pump?

----------


## wonderplumb

Nah what you would do is have the existing stormwater running past the pit, the ag drain into it and the pump line running out of it to hook into the stormwater further downstream. Itll look a bit like this when looking from above.
Drawing is a bit crude. You will need a submersible pump.

----------


## dastrix

Ahhh I see now! Im thinking it might be worth getting aq plumber to visit and see if he can offer any solutions, might be cheaper and easier to have him do it. 
Failing that, I think your idea is the best!

----------

